# City Water Connection



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

I followed all the directions to winterize my 26RS using the "wet" method described in the manual (including draining the fresh water tank). However, my City Water Connection blew air and anti-freeze the whole time the water pump was on. The little rubber-cap thingy on the City Water Connection would not stay put - it blew out as soon as I turned on the pump. So I had only minimal water pressure to run anti-freeze through the trailer (but enough to dribble antifreeze through all the fixtures.) Antifreeze continued to drip out of the city water connection for about 20 minutes after I was done.

I don't get what's going on here. Is there a valve in there (that would let city water in, but maintain pressure in the system when not in use) that's shot? And why does anti-freeze continue to dribble out after the pump is off - the City Water Connection is not at a particularly low point on the trailer. 
Thanks!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't get what's going on here. Is there a valve in there (that would let city water in, but maintain pressure in the system when not in use) that's shot? And why does anti-freeze continue to dribble out after the pump is off - the City Water Connection is not at a particularly low point on the trailer. 
Thanks!
[/quote]

Thats exactly it. The "flapper" valve that seperates your city water from fresh water tank is partially stuck open or is not seating properly. your lines are full and it being a higher point, thats where your air is going to go to. There is a quick fix for that. Undoubtedly the procedure will emerge pretty quickly. 2 minute fix if I remember correctly.

Eric


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

As Eric stated, it sounds like the check valve on the city water side is stuck open. I've never done it myself, but I understand you can take it apart fairly easily, and affect a repair. I do know that care must be used with the O-rings, so as not to damage them.

Good luck.

Tim


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Try this link...

Check Value, Have you replaced?

Ed


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Or this: 
Take apart the Check Valve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Or this:
> Take apart the Check Valve


Thanks Jolly....that will help me fix mine in April. I have the parts sitting under my computer monitor as a reminder this needs to be done.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Or this:
> Take apart the Check Valve


Thanks Jolly....that will help me fix mine in April. I have the parts sitting under my computer monitor as a reminder this needs to be done.
[/quote]

Jim,

I wondered if you ever got that thing fixed. If you need a hand in the spring, let me know.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Or this:
> Take apart the Check Valve


Thanks Jolly....that will help me fix mine in April. I have the parts sitting under my computer monitor as a reminder this needs to be done.
[/quote]

Jim,

I wondered if you ever got that thing fixed. If you need a hand in the spring, let me know.









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Expect a call around the middle of April Doug....6 pack of Mikes will be the normal payment.


----------

